# Transition from hardiebacker to sheetrock



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never shimmed out my backer board like that. If i did, I'd put the same thing behind the sheetrock to make it even.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have to shim the whole stud not just where the backer board goes.


----------



## hurtman (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm tiling up to the ceiling so I'll have backerboard all the way up the stud. My transition will be a vertical joint where the backerboard will meet the sheet rock that was installed years ago during construction.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How thick is the tub flange---????
Usually , the 1/2" backer rests on the top of the flange and does not cover it---then that void is filled with thinset as the tile is installed.

If the walls are to be waterproofed before tiling---the void would be filled with thinset before the waterproofing is applied.

AS others have said----if you furr out any part of the wall, you must furr it all--
Tile requires a flat surface or the tile edged will 'lip' badly and you will hate it.


----------



## hurtman (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's a link to the instructions for this tub:

http://www.us.kohler.com/webassets/kpna/catalog/pdf/en/1084213_2.pdf

This shows the furring strips coming down to the tile flange and then the backerboard going over the flange. This is my first tub working with a tiling flange. Is this unique to tubs with tiling flanges?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you do as I suggested--stop the board above the flange and fill that gap with thinset--you will be fine---

Furring the wall is fine if you don't have to have the tub area board meet the drywall that is against the studs----those instructions sure weren't written by a person that actually installs these in the field.

His instructions are flawed---not addressing conditions found in real world construction.


----------



## hurtman (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks oh'mike. I'll do as you suggested.


----------

